# Crazy panter and tires SO easily



## Sophie45

Just wanted to get people's opinions...

I'm slightly concerned that Sophie tires a bit TOO quickly from exercise. Whenever I take her to the park down the street to play fetch, she's completely pooped within 10-15 mins, and sometimes even 5-10 mins if the weather is warm (she does NOT do well in hot weather, so I will only take her swimming or for walks if it's super hot outside). 

Like today, for example-it's 62 degrees out, I took Sophie to the park and within 10 mins she panting heavily and laying down. She continues to pant heavily for about 10 mins afterwards, and pants lightly for another 10 mins after that. Also, her hind legs quiver a lot once she starts to tire. 

Sophie is almost 5, in good health, 88 lb GSD/Boxer mix (but doesn't have the flat boxer face-she has the long muzzle like a GSD), is a good weight, gets regular exercise both with walks and running around in the park. She's always been 'lazy' and has always tired easily, even as a young pup. I was concerned enough to get her thyroid tested last year, because she really will just lounge around all day and night for days on end with no issues (which is nice when it's frigid here in NY!) and have talked to my vet about my concerns, all her tests came back fine and she told me not to worry, Sophie's fine. I even mentioned her quivery back legs, the vet wasn't concerned. Her back legs don't have an ounce of fat on them either, so it's not that she's carrying extra weight back there.

Also-I closely observe her when she's running-she's VERY FAST (she can outrun and out-swim most dogs her size-she's all lean muscle) and has a great gait-I don't have any concerns she is in any discomfort at all, no limping or shifting weight, etc. or being sore later on-nothing like that. So maybe she's just so intense when she's running she exhausts herself that quickly??

Anyone else have any experience with a healthy dog being completely exhausted after 10-15 mins of playing fetch?

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama

Has this dog been examined by a vet for this issue?


----------



## Sophie45

(I thought I replied already but it didn't show up, so I'm posting again)

Sophie's been going to same vet since she was 9 weeks old, and I've brought it up in the past to the vet, more as a comment: 'she's such a lazy dog, she tires easily when we play in the park' etc. but it wasn't until last fall that I kind of thought this might be an actual medical issue. I brought this concern up at her annual physical and the vet suggested getting her thyroid tested (which was normal), and did do her annual exam knowing I had this issue as a potential concern and concluded Sophie's healthy and couldn't find any medical reason why she's so lazy and tires so easily...

Also I want to clarify-when I say she's 'exhausted' it's not like she won't move or refuse to get up from laying down, she just clearly prefers to lay down and rest after like 10 mins and it's evident she's really tired, and chasing after that ball is her absolute favorite thing to do (until she's pooped! lol) besides swimming. She can walk home afterwards and everything, albeit panting heavily.


----------



## DaneMama

Hmmm....how often do you run her to the point where she gets tired out quickly?

I can see if she sprints a lot how she would get tired quickly. 

How long does it take her to recover? Meaning she's ready to run again...


----------



## SerenityFL

Sophie45 said:


> Just wanted to get people's opinions...
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any experience with a healthy dog being completely exhausted after 10-15 mins of playing fetch?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. My two hoodlums, (lab mixes), are 10 months old. When I take them outside to play, burn off energy, they run, full on sprint around, and are tired in 10 minutes. They lay down, pant a lot, and then, after a few minutes, are ready to do it all over again. If it's cooler, they can go for longer but still get a bit winded in about 15 minutes. They lay down for a bit, pant a bit, drink some water and get up again and play again. If it's hotter, (which will be murderous coming soon), they can only go for about 5-10 minutes...which, I can understand seeing as it's hot, I'm sweating just walking around while they run and fling themselves everywhere. They are wearing fur coats. Sometimes it's so warm here that when I touch their fur, it's hot. So I let them lay down and rest.

My dog I had in Seattle was the same way. She'd run a bit and then rest. Run a bit and then rest. Usually about 10-15 minutes at a time. They are ready to get back up and go again after some rest but I've never had a dog that would run, endlessly, for 20, 30, 40 60 minutes or more. Ever. They are all, (and were), healthy.


----------



## Sophie45

DaneMama said:


> Hmmm....how often do you run her to the point where she gets tired out quickly?
> 
> I can see if she sprints a lot how she would get tired quickly.
> 
> How long does it take her to recover? Meaning she's ready to run again...


She does sprint around a lot during that 10 mins-when she runs after that ball, she RUNS and she's FAST. In terms of recovery she probably would be ready to run again about 30-45 mins later, but usually by then I'm back home so haven't put that to the test...


----------



## DaneMama

Hmmm....if she's been examined and all checked out fine, I wouldn't be too worried. I guess consider yourself lucky that your dog can get tired out that easily! Lots of people run their dogs for hours on end with no such luck!


----------



## luvMyBRT

My two dogs are total opposites. Duncan is now 10 months old. Lucky is now 11 years old, but back when she was 10 months old she was a wild woman.

In Lucky's younger years she could run and run and run and run, etc.....she could chase the ball non stop. I would actually have to stop to get her to rest. When we would hike she would constantly be running. However, Duncan is the total opposite. He sounds a lot like Sophie. He will chase the ball a few times, then lay down to cool off. Then he'll get up and chase it maybe two or three more times....and then he's done. No more. I think it has a lot to do with the particular dog, what their energy level is, what they were bred for (size and body shape), what the weather is like, etc. If Sophie has been checked out by a vet and all is okay, I would just chalk it up to that's just the way she is. I think we are lucky! :tongue1:


----------



## Sophie45

luvMyBRT said:


> If Sophie has been checked out by a vet and all is okay, I would just chalk it up to that's just the way she is. I think we are lucky! :tongue1:


I kind of felt that way, too, but am glad to hear other dogs get as pooped as Sophie so quickly. We do go for hikes in the nice weather and she can go for hours no problem, but once she starts running-she's done in like 10 mins. She can also swim a lot longer than run, too. I guess I'm lucky I can give my dog the exercise she needs so quickly!

Thanks everyone


----------



## RaisingWolves

My male boxer was an active pup until the age of 18 months and then turned into somewhat of a lazy boxer. Not your typical hyper boxer who requires a lot of exercise to wear out. 
I was so worried when this happened. His thyroid panels have always been normal, and we had his heart check by a cardiologist (ultra sound & holter test) when he was 18 months old. The holter showed a secondary heart block, but the cardiologist said that was not the cause of his laziness. Turns out it was just his personality. He's not the typical super active boxer and that may be a trait somewhere in his pedigree. 
He is now 9.5 years old, no signs of hip thyroid or heart problems. He can zoom the yard a few times but he takes rests as needed. 
It's funny, vet techs always comment on how he is not at all like the crazy boxers they see. LOL


----------



## Celt

My pups don't generally tire quickly but if they're doing their "racing", that's a different story. When they've been running, really running, they come in after about 5 minutes, flop down on the nearest "pad" surface, panting so hard you can see their ribs. Once their breathing has slowed some, they get a drink then rest some more. So with the vet clearing your dog, it might just be how fast/hard your dog is running.


----------



## SerenityFL

Sophie45 said:


> I kind of felt that way, too, but am glad to hear other dogs get as pooped as Sophie so quickly. We do go for hikes in the nice weather and she can go for hours no problem, but once she starts running-she's done in like 10 mins. She can also swim a lot longer than run, too. I guess I'm lucky I can give my dog the exercise she needs so quickly!
> 
> Thanks everyone


I'm actually glad you asked the question because sometimes, when we are out, I wonder if I'm giving them enough. They are puppies, they are lab mixes, they should have TONS of energy. And they do, in the house, on walks, at the vets....anywhere in public to make me look bad, etc. But, when I take them out, after they have done their bidness, they run. They do not saunter, they do not trot, they run, full speed ahead, round and round and round and round. 

I would think, "I still have all this daylight, they've been inside all day, they should be playing more." And I'll even find a stick and have them chase it. Girl hoodlum is not in the least bit interested in chasing sticks...or anything else for that matter, except me. And the boy. Boy hoodlum will chase the stick two times for sure, maybe a third time and then? He's done. He's spent. Time to rest. We'll rest for about 5 minutes then I'll get up again, to get them going, follow me and bam! Off they go again, running. It's like the Flight of the Bumblebee. 

Then they come back and rest. (In the shade near our "tree" which is a word and place for them so that no matter what, if I say, "tree", they know to go there and calm down.) Trying to get them up and running around a third time is met with half hearted interest. They really are done. Tongues are hanging out, they are breathing heavily, they don't really want to get up but we do, go back to the house and they lay down for about 10 minutes.

Then? It's time to start acting a fool in the house! Huzzah!

But anyway, I'm not going to feel guilty anymore or worry anymore because they are healthy, (they were just at the vet's), and maybe the mix in the lab mix is a lazy dog. But, they are normal after all.


----------



## Caty M

If she can hike all day just not run for long distances, I wouldn't worry. I am insanely jealous of you right now!! 

My dog can run flat out chasing the chuck it for three hours and not be ready to lay down. I'm not even exaggerating. If he doesn't get two daily walks he goes nuts. LOL

Plus he goes to the park at the end of one walk and has fetch for 45 min. I also jog every morning with him.


----------



## Tobi

Tobi is a bit the same way, he's in perfect health and tires in about 15-20 min of fast paced walking, or running he is ready to go home after a mile lol. He will generally start breathing heavy in about 15 minutes of being at the dog park with other dogs. I personally just attribute it with Tobi to not being used to "rigorous" exercise. 
From what i have learned in owning different dogs, they tire differently my APBT she could go forever, and i would bust out the laser pointer on my double flight of stairs and she would go till she was shaking and quivering and i would have to make her drink and relax, Tobi will chase the laser till he is panting and quit.


----------



## Caty M

It probably is breed related as well, I mean shelties/collies are bred to run all day whereas a bull terrier isn't and were originally bred more for strength rather than endurance? When it comes to things like tug of war I bet your dog would definitely win.. ;D


----------



## Tobi

bishopthesheltie said:


> It probably is breed related as well, I mean shelties/collies are bred to run all day whereas a bull terrier isn't and were originally bred more for strength rather than endurance? When it comes to things like tug of war I bet your dog would definitely win.. ;D


Indeed he isn't really built for endurance, but in the strength department he isn't lacking a little 50lb muscle, but he only wins because he will grab the source "my hand" when he figures he won't win the tug of war -_-


----------

